# Pour quel dessert craquez vous ?



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

Hello les filles..et garçons ?
Petit tour de table pour mieux vous connaître.
Quel est votre (ou vos) dessert(s) ou pâtisserie(s) préférée(s) ? Et lequel n'aimez vous pas du tout ?
Alors pour ma part, si c'est à base de chocolat, il n'y a aucune limite. Un peu de praliné et c'est parfait aussi.
Donc ROYAL, PARIS-BREST...
Le TIRAMISU je craque.... et mon péché mignon le BABA AU RHUM.
Par contre, une tarte au citron, meringuée ou pas, bof bof. A la limite un Gâteau Nuage Citron. Mais le citron n'est pas mon délire.
Bon appétit 🍰🍮🍩


----------



## kikine (13 Juillet 2022)

bon ici je ne mange plus du tout de sucre
mais du temps ou j'en mangeais mon dessert préféré... ben j'étais tellement gourmande en fait 
bon perso le fraisier, tarte au citron, éclair au spéculoos.. ce lui que je déteste.... les desserts a base de pistache (pourtant salée j'adore mais en sucrée beurk) et tout ce qui est en meringue sèche


----------



## liline17 (13 Juillet 2022)

plutôt mousse au chocolat, et comme toi, tout ce qui est chocolat me plait, je n'aime pas le café, donc pas le tiramissu, en vrai, je n'aime pas tant que ça les desserts, je suis plutôt salé


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

*LILINE*
Je n'aime pas le café à boire, mais alors dans un dessert ça passe tout seul  😂 
*KIKINE*
Si je ne devais plus manger de sucre je serais malheureuse... Même si faisant tout moi-même je dé-sucre beaucoup les recettes. Car pour le coup je n'aime pas le trop sucré. Donc les meringues, Pavlova pas fan non plus.


----------



## kikine (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *LILINE*
> Je n'aime pas le café à boire, mais alors dans un dessert ça passe tout seul  😂
> *KIKINE*
> Si je ne devais plus manger de sucre je serais malheureuse... Même si faisant tout moi-même je dé-sucre beaucoup les recettes. Car pour le coup je n'aime pas le trop sucré. Donc les meringues, Pavlova pas fan non plus.


j'ai aussi cru que je serais malheureuse, mais finalement non pas du tout, je me suis désintoxiqué du sucre en 3 semaines maintenant je n'en ai plus envie je m'autorise 1 fraise ou 2, ou 5-6 myrtilles, j'ai pas eu de framboises cette année


----------



## nounoucat1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour en voilà une question difficile pour une gourmande. J'aime a peut près tous les gâteaux et desserts. Ma préférence va au flan et à l'île flottante.. un gâteau que je n'apprécie pas c'est le Paris Brest a cause de la crème au beurre pareil pour les bûches traditionnelles bof bof. Si malgré tout on m'en sert je mange mais je n'irais pas m'en acheter


----------



## Titine15 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Moi.je les aime tous tant qu'il n'y a pas de  café dedans car je hais le café. 
Mais mon préféré est le framboisier mais pas avec de la crème au beurre c'est écœurant 
Oh la la ça me donne envie tout ça 
Bonne après-midi


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

*NOUNOUCAT et TITINE*
Il y a belle lurette que je ne fais plus de crème au beurre dans les PARIS-BREST et les bûches ou les fraisiers/Framboisiers.
Crème mousseline (au praliné pour le Paris Brest), et vanille pour les les fraisiers framboisiers.
Et les bûches, mousse classique ou mousse bavaroise, ou crème diplomate.
J'ai horreur des desserts lourds, surtout en fin de repas.
et comme je n'aime pas faire comme tout le monde, je mets les fraises de façon différente.
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## violetta (13 Juillet 2022)

oh non, la liste est longue pour moi.
Paris brest façon conticini, le tiramisu fraises ou framboise ou même citron.
le cheese cake.
Une bonne croustade aux pommes.
J'adore le chocolat, alors un bon gâteau au chocolat avec beaucoup de beurre...(ça fait un moment que je me dis qu'il faut que je remplace le beurre par des courgettes mais j'y arrive pas...il paraît que c'est bon, heu...ouais bof) !
Une bonne tropézienne.
Une louche de nutella sur une crèpe!


----------



## Nantaise (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, pour moi number one c’est tiramisu et deuxième number one la tarte au citron 🙃


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

*VIOLETTA*
Alors le gâteau au chocolat à la courgette, ça se laisse manger, c'est déculpabilisant, mais c'est quand même moins gourmand.


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Alors tout ce que tu aimes je n’aime pas PARIS BREST 🤨 praliné, café 🤮 Par contre mes petits-fils et mon mari ADORENT 

Tarte au citron meringuée 👍👍👍👍👍😋😛😝😜🤪
Mousse au chocolat 🥰😍
Tarte aux framboises avec pâte sablée 👍👍👍👍👍👍👍
Grand macaron à la framboise avec plein de bonnes choses dedans 😋🥰😍


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nantaise a dit: 


> Bonjour, pour moi number one c’est tiramisu et deuxième number one la tarte au citron 🙃


Tiramisu 🤒


----------



## violetta (13 Juillet 2022)

Moi non plus pas trop de crème au beurre mais la crème mousline au praliné oh oui !
Pour mes fraisier ou framboisier moi aussi crème diplomate, mais bon, c'est quand même pas léger ...


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *NOUNOUCAT et TITINE*
> Il y a belle lurette que je ne fais plus de crème au beurre dans les PARIS-BREST et les bûches ou les fraisiers/Framboisiers.
> Crème mousseline (au praliné pour le Paris Brest), et vanille pour les les fraisiers framboisiers.
> Et les bûches, mousse classique ou mousse bavaroise, ou crème diplomate.
> ...


SUPERBE le fraisier 👍🤪


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

*CHANTOU*
Alors les macarons, je ne suis pas fan car je trouve ça trop sucré.
Et pourtant, qu'est ce que je peux en faire ! Pour offrir, ou pour ceux de la famille qui aiment. Car ce n'est pas parce que j'aime pas que je prive les autres  😂  😂


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Hello les filles..et garçons ?
> Petit tour de table pour mieux vous connaître.
> Quel est votre (ou vos) dessert(s) ou pâtisserie(s) préférée(s) ? Et lequel n'aimez vous pas du tout ?
> Alors pour ma part, si c'est à base de chocolat, il n'y a aucune limite. Un peu de praliné et c'est parfait aussi.
> ...


Et bien mon péché mignon et sans hésitation c'est le "baba au rhum" comme toi Nanou par contre le chocolat je n'aime pas trop ou alors à toute petit dose ... avant je n'aimais pas le tiramisu mais depuis que j'ai trouvé une super recette que je fais moi-même j'aime çà comme quoi ils n'y a que les imbéciles qui ne changent pas d'avis !!! 😉


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Juillet 2022)

nounoucat1 a dit: 


> Bonjour en voilà une question difficile pour une gourmande. J'aime a peut près tous les gâteaux et desserts. Ma préférence va au flan et à l'île flottante.. un gâteau que je n'apprécie pas c'est le Paris Brest a cause de la crème au beurre pareil pour les bûches traditionnelles bof bof. Si malgré tout on m'en sert je mange mais je n'irais pas m'en acheter


L'ile flottante c'est super bon !!!


----------



## amandinezoe (13 Juillet 2022)

Hello Madam and Sir,
j'adore Gros macarons aux framboises, j’adore le dessert avec crème caramel au beurre salé
Pudding simplissime et Crumble aux pommes trop bon. J'ai pris 6 kg depusi l'année dernière Impossible de les supprimer.
Vous faites un régime pour l'été ?
Je vous embrasse


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

En ce moment j'ai un pied de Rhubarbe qui envahit le potager donc je suis dans ma période TARTE A LA RHUBARBE.
Mais recette de Philippe Conticini, un minimum...


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> En ce moment j'ai un pied de Rhubarbe qui envahit le potager donc je suis dans ma période TARTE A LA RHUBARBE.
> Mais recette de Philippe Conticini, un minimum...


Une bonne tarte à la rhubarbe et son petit goût acidulé une tuerie !!!


----------



## kikine (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *CHANTOU*
> Car ce n'est pas parce que j'aime pas que je prive les autres  😂  😂


idem ici, je cuisine bcp de gateaux, biscuits, cakes, pain d'ailleurs ce midi j'ai fais des pains burger briochés les filles se sont régalée pour moi j'ai fais 3 steack haché fond d'artichaud au beurre noisette 😋 prochain repas pour moi soit demain ou vendredi si j'ai faim ou pas
je n'achète plus d'industriel pour les filles je préfère faire moi même non seulement ça m'occupe et j'adore ça... prive moi de manger du sucre je m'en fiche (sauf le gras et la viande 😂 team karadoc) mais pas de cuisiner

bon le marbré étant presque fini je file faire un gâteau au yaourt.. a ce propos quelqu'un a déjà essayé de le faire dans un plat a cake?
 (je garde le 4/4 pour ce weekend faut que j'attende de me réapprovisionner en bons oeufs de ferme)


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

*AMANDINEZOE*
Il faudrait que j'attaque un petit régime. Mais pas facile pour les gourmands...
En 2019 j'avais perdu 12 kg (passée de 66 à 54). Puis le confinement est arrivé, TOUS EN CUISINE le soir avec Cyril Lignac et hop 4.5 kg de repris. Puis la crise Covid, couvre feu, reconfinement, ne pas voir la famille, les amis... Me suis vengée sur la nourriture et hop, remontée à 66. . .


----------



## kikine (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *AMANDINEZOE*
> Il faudrait que j'attaque un petit régime. Mais pas facile pour les gourmands...
> En 2019 j'avais perdu 12 kg (passée de 66 à 54). Puis le confinement est arrivé, TOUS EN CUISINE le soir avec Cyril Lignac et hop 4.5 kg de repris. Puis la crise Covid, couvre feu, reconfinement, ne pas voir la famille, les amis... Me suis vengée sur la nourriture et hop, remontée à 66. . .


moi c'est l'inverse pendant le confinement j'ai perdu presque 6kg


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

*CHANTOU*
le gâteau au yaourt dans un moule à cake oui si cuisson douce. Car si le four est trop chaud il sera trop cuit dessus et pas assez dedans.

*KIKINE*
Et bien rassure toi, tes 6 kilos c'est moi qui les ai retrouvés  😂


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *CHANTOU*
> Alors les macarons, je ne suis pas fan car je trouve ça trop sucré.
> Et pourtant, qu'est ce que je peux en faire ! Pour offrir, ou pour ceux de la famille qui aiment. Car ce n'est pas parce que j'aime pas que je prive les autres  😂  😂


Ah oui tu rigoles pas au niveau pâtisserie ... ma famille t’adorait ... ton petit-fils doit être heureux 😁


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *CHANTOU*
> le gâteau au yaourt dans un moule à cake oui si cuisson douce. Car si le four est trop chaud il sera trop cuit dessus et pas assez dedans.
> 
> *KIKINE*
> Et bien rassure toi, tes 6 kilos c'est moi qui les ai retrouvés  😂


Gâteau au yaourt je fais 👋🙌


----------



## nounoucat1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou c'est toi qui fait le fraisier de ta photo. Je ne fais pas de gâteau . Après on n'en mange pas bien souvent.


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

*CHANTOU*
J'ai fait quelques chouquettes sans sucre perlé pour le goûter car mon fils et ma belle-fille préfèrent que le Loulou ne s'habitue pas trop au sucre.
C'est triste.
et oui : *LE GRAS C'EST LA VIE !!!!!! *(et c'est quelqu'un qui a eu jusqu'à 3.68 gr de cholestérol qui te le dit! ) 😂


----------



## kikine (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *CHANTOU*
> le gâteau au yaourt dans un moule à cake oui si cuisson douce. Car si le four est trop chaud il sera trop cuit dessus et pas assez dedans.
> 
> *KIKINE*
> Et bien rassure toi, tes 6 kilos c'est moi qui les ai retrouvés  😂


je te les laisse de bon coeur  😂  😂  😂


----------



## kikine (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> et oui : *LE GRAS C'EST LA VIE !!!!!! *(et c'est quelqu'un qui a eu jusqu'à 3.68 gr de cholestérol qui te le dit! ) 😂


tu prèche une convaincue ce n'est pas le gras qui fait grossir au contraire  c'est le sucre et les féculents


----------



## nounoucat1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Ah j'aime bien papoter *avec une collègue raisonnable je peux réussir un gâteau au yaourt dans un moule à cake*


----------



## amandinezoe (13 Juillet 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> moi c'est l'inverse pendant le confinement j'ai perdu presque 6kg


Quelle chance kikine, 

Sans discrétion avant j’ai 54 Kg maintenant 67 kg  je ne rentre plus dans la taille 38. J'ai fais les tris pour que je donne mes fringues. J'adore manger que les bonnes choses, je suis une bonne cuisière mes petits loulous me les dises "chezBONDidine....

ma famille se sont sportifs moi j’ai aucune motivation là tout le monde au frais pas sport pour les sportifs…surtout sans moi 

Bonne après –midi


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *CHANTOU*
> J'ai fait quelques chouquettes sans sucre perlé pour le goûter car mon fils et ma belle-fille préfèrent que le Loulou ne s'habitue pas trop au sucre.
> C'est triste.
> et oui : *LE GRAS C'EST LA VIE !!!!!! *(et c'est quelqu'un qui a eu jusqu'à 3.68 gr de cholestérol qui te le dit! ) 😂


Mon mari ne cuisine pas mais les chouquettes est la seule chose qu'il fasse !!!


----------



## kikine (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> le gâteau au yaourt dans un moule à cake oui si cuisson douce. Car si le four est trop chaud il sera trop cuit dessus et pas assez dedans.


c'est pas chantou qui a posé la question c'est moi 😂  😂 ok tu le fais cuire a combien alors ? 160 ?


----------



## kikine (13 Juillet 2022)

amandinezoe a dit: 


> Quelle chance kikine,
> 
> Sans discrétion avant j’ai 54 Kg maintenant 67 kg  je ne rentre plus dans la taille 38. J'ai fais les tris pour que je donne mes fringues. J'adore manger que les bonnes choses, je suis une bonne cuisière mes petits loulous me les dises "chezBONDidine....
> 
> ...


je suis passée de 80kg a 63kg en un peu moins de 2 ans, j'ai supprimé sucre et féculents totalement j'ai augmenté mes portions de gras (minimum 70g voir 100g de matière grasse par jour et a minima 1g de protéine par kg de poids) je ne suis pas sportive du tout je ne cours même pas après les bus 😂😂😂


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

*NOUNOUCAT1*
Bien sûr que les photos ce sont des choses que je fais moi, je ne vais pas aller piquer des photos sur le net  😂 😂 😂
Je suis archi fan de pâtisserie. .   Tu me mets devant LE MEILLEUR PÂTISSIER, ça fait ma soirée.

*KIKINE*
Alors avec mon four oui 160°C. Mais vu que chaque four est différent.
C'est valable pour tous les gâteaux, ils seront toujours mieux réussis avec un four moins chaud et une cuisson plus longue.

*ANGELE*
Alors pour toi qui comme moi craque pour un baba,  voilà comment je les fais les babas...


----------



## kikine (13 Juillet 2022)

la blague y a 3 semaines maintenant fête de l'école de ma dernière j'ai fait 2 marbrés (mes premiers) le premier en cuisson me semble un peu "raté" je fais le 2ème et m'applique a bien réussir la pâte... je sors le premier je l'embale et me dis qu'il sera pour la kermesse et je garde le "réussi" pour la maison

ben se fut l'inverse  😂  😂 le premier était super moelleux avec un beau marbrage, le second lui était plus ferme et marbrage inexistant
et ma dernière de me dire lundi maman refait un marbré raté stp 😂😂 bon j'en est fait un, mais impossible d'avoir le marbrage le chocolat se mélange (bon il était plus moelleux mais pas autant que celui de la kermesse)

mes filles préfèrent mes essais ratés... toujours (crème chocolat trop liquide.. hummm trop bon ton yop au chocolat 😂


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

*KIKINE*
Ici mes fistons, depuis qu'ils sont petits, vont se disputer pour des crêpes, des chouquettes, un gâteau au chocolat ou même du pain perdu.
Par contre mes desserts un peu plus élaborés ils s'en tapent. . .  Même s'ils les mangent quand même...


----------



## kikine (13 Juillet 2022)

arf ici ma dernière est difficile, la dernière fois elle a boudé le gateau au yaourt parce qu'il était rond et donc elle trouve pas pratique a manger (d'ou la demande de le faire en cake) de plus quand elle l'a vu... "mais maman il est pas au chocolat???"  🥺  🥺


----------



## zabeth 1 (13 Juillet 2022)

bonjour les gourmandes, 

je constate que non seulement vous êtes gourmandes mais en plus de fines pâtissières...Bravo, et  j'ai des cours à prendre !
A part le gâteau au yaourt, le gâteau au chocolat et la tarte aux pommes  (et le far breton et les crêpes ), je suis nulle. 
Pâte à choux, macarons , meringue, ... toujours ratés !! 
Et je n'aime pas la crème anglaise, le riz au lait, île flottante, bref, tout ce qui est à base de crême (ou très très peu). ca me rappelle trop la cantine 

Bon apm sous les tropiques.


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

*ZABETH1*
Ah tiens oui le RIZ AU LAIT, ça aussi j'aime bien.
Et si j'ai envie d'être bien calée, une bonne TEURGOULE.... coucou les collègues normandes !


----------



## isa19 (13 Juillet 2022)

OH   !!!!!!!!!  PROFITEREOLLES MAISON (CHANTILLY ET CHOUX FAIT MAISON)   !!!!!!!😇😇


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *CHANTOU*
> J'ai fait quelques chouquettes sans sucre perlé pour le goûter car mon fils et ma belle-fille préfèrent que le Loulou ne s'habitue pas trop au sucre.
> C'est triste.
> et oui : *LE GRAS C'EST LA VIE !!!!!! *(et c'est quelqu'un qui a eu jusqu'à 3.68 gr de cholestérol qui te le dit! ) 😂


Ah oui c’est bcp 3,68 et maintenant ?


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

*CHANTOU*
Avec un traitement de statines naturelles (levure de riz rouge) je suis redescendue à 2.6


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *ZABETH1*
> Ah tiens oui le RIZ AU LAIT, ça aussi j'aime bien.
> Et si j'ai envie d'être bien calée, une bonne TEURGOULE.... coucou les collègues normandes !


J’ai « attrapé » mon mari au riz au lait, 2 dans un grand saladier … 😜 et qu’il a mangé dans la voiture direction rencontrer ses parents 😃


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *CHANTOU*
> Avec un traitement de statines naturelles (levure de riz rouge) je suis redescendue à 2.6


Ah déjà nettement mieux 👍👏 Le max c’est combien ?


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

*CHANTOU*
Bah 2.6 justement mais vraiment grand max. Pour certains labos c'est 2.4


----------



## Petuche (13 Juillet 2022)

Pour moi c'est le Paris-Brest mon péché mignon ! Mais les bons sans trop de crème au beurre.  Mon papa était boulanger pâtissier et les Paris Brest c'était une de ses spécialités.. . Peut être que c'est pour ca que je suis difficile. Et je n'aime pas du tout le flan !
Et je suis très gourmande... j'adore faire et manger les mousses au chocolat. D'ailleurs avec mon fils on en fait souvent, on a un deal.... comme on est fan de F1 ON fait une mousse au chocolat lorsque notre favori gagne, comme on ne supporte pas le même c'est génial!


----------



## caninou (13 Juillet 2022)

Pour moi, le tiramisu et le tiramisu framboise (les deux fait par mes soins, mes origines italiennes) et le top du top la barquette au marron avec la petite violette en sucre sur le dessus, mais malheureusement que l'on trouve que très rarement en pâtisseries.


----------



## Petuche (13 Juillet 2022)

Et j'avais oublié la Frangypane !! J'en fais même en toute saison😀


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Hello les filles..et garçons ?
> Petit tour de table pour mieux vous connaître.
> Quel est votre (ou vos) dessert(s) ou pâtisserie(s) préférée(s) ? Et lequel n'aimez vous pas du tout ?
> Alors pour ma part, si c'est à base de chocolat, il n'y a aucune limite. Un peu de praliné et c'est parfait aussi.
> ...


Il paraît que mon tiramisu maison est une tuerie ! En tout cas tout le monde me le réclame ! Mais maintenant que j'écris cela je me demande si c'est parceque mes autres gâteaux ne sont pas bons ou alors sont encore plus mauvais que mon tiramisu ! 🤔😁Autrement, je ne suis pas très gâteaux ou glaces (je déteste les glaces au chocolat) mais j'adore les sorbet. Et j'adore les fruits. Je crois que je n'ai pas encore goûté un fruit que je n'aime pas. Alors oui mon dessert préféré serait une salade de fruits frais de saison. Et j'adore le chocolat très noir !  Mais le "chocolat blanc" beurk !!!


----------



## Leeanna (13 Juillet 2022)

Paris Brest ou un bon mille feuille. Mais surtout pas de dessert avec de l'alcool dedans ou du café.


----------



## Leeanna (13 Juillet 2022)

amandinezoe a dit: 


> Vous faites un régime pour l'été ?


Pas de régime ni pour l'été ni pour une autre saison. Profitons en faisant attention de ne pas être dans l'abus. 
Par contre je jeûne souvent le matin, surtout quand il y a un repas de famille/amis le midi/soir.


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *CHANTOU*
> Bah 2.6 justement mais vraiment grand max. Pour certains labos c'est 2.4


Bon et bien c’est déjà bien ... « sérieux » ... 😂


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Leeanna a dit: 


> Paris Brest ou un bon mille feuille. Mais surtout pas de dessert avec de l'alcool dedans ou du café.


🤮🤢


----------



## zabeth 1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Ah tiens oui le RIZ AU LAIT, ça aussi j'aime bien.
> Et si j'ai envie d'être bien calée, une bonne TEURGOULE.... coucou les collègues normandes !


C'est quoi la TEURGOULE ? connais pas...


----------



## zabeth 1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> J’ai « attrapé » mon mari au riz au lait, 2 dans un grand saladier … 😜 et qu’il a mangé dans la voiture direction rencontrer ses parents 😃


excellent !!!


----------



## violetta (13 Juillet 2022)

Bon me revoilou....et j'ai l'eau à  la bouche.
Nanou alors félicitations,  y'a du niveau, j'en suis pas là même si mon fraisier du week-end derniet était réussi. 
Vous n'avez jamais songé participer à des concours?


----------



## violetta (13 Juillet 2022)

Et ce que je déteste,  le riz au lait, souvenir de colonie de vacances où on m'a forcé (j'avais 7 ans), j'étais maigrichone, il fallait que je grossisse.
Depuis je n'ai jamais pu en remanger.


----------



## zabeth 1 (13 Juillet 2022)

violetta a dit: 


> Et ce que je déteste,  le riz au lait, souvenir de colonie de vacances où on m'a forcé (j'avais 7 ans), j'étais maigrichone, il fallait que je grossisse.
> Depuis je n'ai jamais pu en remanger.


Comme je vous comprends... Moi non plus je ne peux pas, ou alors faut que sois affamée !


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Juillet 2022)

zabeth 1 a dit: 


> Comme je vous comprends... Moi non plus je ne peux pas, ou alors faut que sois affamée !


A partir du moment où je l’ai attrapé, je n’en ai plus refait 😁😂


----------



## violetta (13 Juillet 2022)

Meme


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

*ZABETH1*
La TEURGOULE c'est une sorte de gâteau de riz cuit assez longtemps au four, jusqu'à légère caramelisation.

*VIOLETTA*
Tu ne vas pas t'y mettre aussi  😂 J'avais été abordée par M6 pour le casting des ROIS DU GÂTEAU avec Lignac.
Mais aller faire le clown à la télé très peu pour moi. Et puis j'ai un métier moi 😂. Tu me vois dire aux PE, alors j'ai besoin d'une petite semaine pour aller faire des gâteaux... Et si je vais plus loin, m'en faudra une autre ! J'ai une copine qui a fait LE MEILLEUR PÂTISSIER. Et en fauteuil roulant en plus. Respect à elle.


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (13 Juillet 2022)

Ma belle fille passe  son cap patisserie 
Donc nous servont volontiers de cobayes 

la pavlova j’adore 😻


----------



## zabeth 1 (13 Juillet 2022)

NANOU 91
Merci pour l'info, je ne connaissais pas. Mais je sens que ce n'est pas fait pour moi (je suis difficile !)

Et sérieux, vous avez été abordée pour le casting de l'émission de Cyril Lignac ? Waouh, bravo !


----------



## Capri95 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour !
Pour ma part j'adore la tarte au fromage blanc ( faite par ma mère) miam c'est trop bon avec du sucre glace soupoudré.
J'aime aussi le kougelhopf avec les petits raisins à l'intérieur et des amandes pour la déco extérieur.


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

*CAPRI95*
Des origines de l'Est de la France  ?


----------



## Capri95 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *CAPRI95*
> Des origines de l'Est de la France  ?


Pas que des origines j'habite en Alsace depuis toujours 🥨
Ah ! que j'aime mon Alsace 🥰


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

*CAPRI95*
J'ai eu l'occasion d'y aller plusieurs fois quand je travaillais encore dans le tourisme.
J'avais quelques bonnes adresses là-bas. Notamment le Restaurant du Pont St Martin à Strasbourg, ou de jolis petits villages comme Riquewihr ou Ribeauvillé.


----------



## Capri95 (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *CAPRI95*
> J'ai eu l'occasion d'y aller plusieurs fois quand je travaillais encore dans le tourisme.
> J'avais quelques bonnes adresses là-bas. Notamment le Restaurant du Pont St Martin à Strasbourg, ou de jolis petits villages comme Riquewihr ou Ribeauvillé.


Oui il y a de belles choses à voir de part chez moi, et aussi on mange bien ! 👩‍🍳🤗


----------



## Ladrine 10 (13 Juillet 2022)

Pour moi indiscutable le flan j'adore
Aucun  gâteau au café je déteste
Même si j en consomme toute la journée 
Je préfère les gâteaux simple sans trop de mélange
Les crêpes aussi 😋


----------



## kikine (15 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Et si j'ai envie d'être bien calée, une bonne TEURGOULE.... coucou les collègues normandes !


tu as piqué ma curiosité.. je ne savais pas ce que c'était du coup j'ai recherché et j'en ai fait un  😉 puré qu'est-ce que c'est long a cuire !! bon par contre mes filles ont adoré et pourtant elles n'aiment pas le gâteau de riz, mais adore le riz au lait.. (oui, ce sont des chieuses  )


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Juillet 2022)

*KIKINE*
Oui niveau cuisson c'est un peu long mais c'est ce qui lui donne ce côté "bonbon caramélisé"..


----------



## kikine (16 Juillet 2022)

tiens ce matin j'ai trouvé de belles myrtilles au marché du coup j'en ai pris 800g la moitié finira dans une belle tarte aux myrtilles et le reste en confiture, kikinette hier a trouvé la recette de beignets que je comptais faire la semaine prochaine, donc il y aura une tournée de beignets certains fourrés a la myrtilles, et les autre compote de poire au chocolat.. 😋🤤


----------



## Ariv42 (16 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir 
Moi c'est millefeuille et praluline


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 t'as raté ta vocation..... qu'ils sont beaux tes gâteaux... Et qu'ils ont l'air bons 😊
Ça donne envie d'être invité à ta table 😀
Moi je suis très très gourmande....et depuis que mon mari travaille avec moi j'ai pris 13 kgs....il veut me soulager de tout effort mais ça ne m'aide pas .....car au final je suis restée gourmande et je n'élimine plus les calories autant qu'avant car je me dépense moins😬 à cause de mon chéri 😢
J'ai deux Thermomix (tm5 et tm6) et depuis que je les ai, je cuisine beaucoup plus, sucré mais aussi salé. Mais je n'ai clairement pas ton savoir faire Nanou91.... félicitations....tu es très douée


----------



## nounoucat1 (21 Juillet 2022)

La teurgoule je la mange de plus elle est de toutes les fêtes normandes où il y a beaucoup de monde. Je l'adoooore mais je ne la cuisine pas honte sur moi je me suis arrêtée au fait que ça cuit des heures dans un plat géant. C'est bon là vous acceptez mon excuse😭


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Juillet 2022)

Nounoucat1 je vous laisse ma part car pour moi c'est beurk beurk beurk. Je trouve ça visqueux et pâteux en bouche ! Et en plus il faut beaucoup de temps pour faire cela ??? Hé bé ! 😉😁 Blague à part, il en faut pour tous les goûts ! 👍


----------



## kikine (22 Juillet 2022)

nounoucat, je te comprends je pense que je ne referais pas non plus car, peu nombreux a en manger donc c'est énorme comme quantité (ou alors a diviser la quantité par 2 soit 75g de riz pour 1l de lait (et un plat + petit)  😉 
là aujourd'hui opération donuts 🤤😋 j'ai pris du chocolat blanc, au lait avec éclats de noisettes pour le glaçage, je vais aussi refaire un pot de nutella pour les filles, car celui que j'ai fait (j'y ai mis de la crème fraiche pour faire fondre le chocolat, donc périssable bien plus vite ) n'est plus bon cette fois si je mettrais du ghee (beurre clarifié) à la place de la crème fraiche cela devrait bien augmenter la conservation


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Miam c'est quand un goûter chez kikine? Elles sont gâtées et gourmandes ses filles.
Bonne journée les collègues.


----------



## kikine (22 Juillet 2022)

quand tu veux mon congel est plein


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Juillet 2022)

En plus accueillante  🤣 laisse tomber kikine que des qualités pffffff passé une agréable journée


----------



## violetta (22 Juillet 2022)

Kikine, j'arrive!
Ce week-end c'est préparation framboisier.
Bonne journée et bon week-end à toutes les gourmandes.


----------



## violetta (22 Juillet 2022)

Ah il faut que je vous dise :
Hier, pour l'anniversaire d'un de mes accueillis, nous avons préparé un gâteau au chocolat avec de la courgette à la place du beurre.
J'étais très sceptique,  moi qui adore le bon gâteaux chocolat fondant avec beaucoup de beurre!
Mais je voulais essayer et franchement, j'ai été agréablement surprise.
Tout le monde a aimé,  les parents ont goûté et ont été aussi très surpris.
Je sais qu'on peut aussi remplacer le beurre par de la compote de pommes, je tenterais une autre fois.


----------



## kikine (22 Juillet 2022)

nounoucat merci mais j'ai aussi plein de défauts... je m'emporte assez vite je démarre au quart de tour quand on me marche sur les pieds, je pousse pas mal de coup de gueule a la maison, et un peu agressive parfois (dès que je ressent des énergies négatives, quand mon ex est chez moi en weekend je deviens un vrai pit-bull 😂 ma grande fuit le domicile..) j'essaie de travailler dessus.... certains diront aussi que je suis cash ben oui, je dis ce que j'ai à dire, parfois sans filtre que ça plaise, ou pas... avec l'âge j'ai appris à ne pas me soucier de ce que les autres pensent de moi, car que tu fasses bien ou pas tu seras toujours critiqué par certains... avant je ne disais rien, trop gentille je disais amen a tout essayant toujours de m'adapter pour satisfaire tout le monde... sauf moi, j'ai vu que les gens ne m'aimaient pas plus, ne me respectaient pas plus et en plus je me rendais malade

un jour j'en ai eu marre, maintenant je vois mon bien être avant les autres.. et ça va beaucoup mieux à 40 ans il était temps...


----------



## Chantou1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Ariv42 

Millefeuille praliné 🤢🤮 alors j’ai acheté pdt des années un millefeuille praliné à mon mari pour lui faire plaisir ...chacun son petit gâteau préféré ... un jour il OSE me dire 

« pourquoi tu m’achètes TOUJOURS un millefeuille praliné ? »

« Bah ta grand-mère achetait toujours des gâteaux et tu prenais le millefeuille praliné 🙄 »

« C’est parce que personne n’en voulait que je le prenais » qu’il me répond 👋🙌😃🤣

MOI attends ... j’ai une bouche et je parle ... donc facile ...tout avec des framboises ou fraises sinon RIEN ha si .... religieuse au chocolat 😋

Alors aussi les divorcés.... je mange le chocolat et lui le café ...🤪


----------



## Ariv42 (22 Juillet 2022)

C'est pas millefeuille praliné mais millefeuille ou praluline de Roanne


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Le gâteau au chocolat avec la courgette a la place du beurre je l'ai déjà fait dans un jeu de Noël mes invités devaient deviner les ingrédients ils ont tous perdus la courgette est invisible. Un bon moyen de faire manger un légume aux petits. La recette que j'avais manque de sucre .


----------



## nounoucat1 (22 Juillet 2022)

Kikine une trop gentille qui ne se laisse plus faire ça s'appelle l'expérience de vie et ce n'est pas un défaut.
Il faut seulement que tes réactions vives soient justifiées.


----------



## kikine (23 Juillet 2022)

justement elles ne le sont pas toujours  suis un peu soupe au lait... ou alors c'est l'effet cocote minute... je me retiens et j'explose.. pour rien  🤪


----------



## nounoucat1 (23 Juillet 2022)

T'inquiète nul n'est parfait en attendant je vous souhaite un agréable week end les collègues avec des bons gâteaux du dimanche.
Il a bien plu hier par chez nous et ça m'a fait plaisir ! Je n'en pouvais plus du tout sec et poussiéreux .du coup ce matin il fait un peu froid!


----------

